# N.C.Two beautiful Male Goldens at Gaston will die this morning!!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Numerous emails have been coming into CFGRR's mail since last week about these two. The pup is no longer at the shelter, but the Adult Golden is still there. 

If I hear anything else, I'll update.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I hope someone gets the adult out of there quickly!!

Poor Boy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> I hope someone gets the adult out of there quickly!!
> 
> Poor Boy!!


Gaston's shelter listing is showing his Release date as of today, the 18th. Hopefully GRRCC will be pulling him today. I'll check with the IC to see if they are taking him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

SANDY

Thank you-praying for good news.
I think the PUp might be in a foster situation, but I don't know if he, Cooper, the pup, has a rescue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> SANDY
> 
> Thank you-praying for good news.
> I think the PUp might be in a foster situation, but I don't know if he, Cooper, the pup, has a rescue.


Cooper's adorable isn't he? The shelter info said he was available to Rescue Groups, apparently a group pulled him. 

Boy this shelter doesn't give them much time and how sad to think just because a dog is shy it's considered UNADOPTABLE! Dogs are never at their best when they're in a shelter anyway, most of them are terrified, of course they aren't going to evaluate well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

A friend of mine Cindy just sent me this email!
Let me know if and when you find out about these two and I'll post here if I hear of anything!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I emld. Lisa Benton to find out about these two.

6423 has been out in foster with a rescue group since 10/13, so it is safe.

* 6472 still needs rescue!*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this beautiful boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Here's a message I just got from the IC with GRRCC-*

I've left a voicemail with the person at the shelter who is supposedly working with a rescue to try to get these dogs pulled. Left my contact info in case they need GRRCC's help. Will try to keep you posted once I know something definite.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just called the shelter, both dogs have been picked up by rescues!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thank you so much and I hope she lets you know when she finds out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Thank you for calling!!! So both of these Goldens have been picked up by rescues? I wonder if they mean they are OUT OF THE SHELTER, or there is a rescue trying to get them out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> I just called the shelter, both dogs have been picked up by rescues!


That's GREAT news to hear on this Monday morning.

Thank you Golden Mum.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

No, they said they were gone!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> No, they said they were gone!


Yippie!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yipee*

Yippe!!

Thanks GoldenMum!!!


----------

